# Captain Elliott's Statement



## Casey C (Dec 7, 2004)

*Statement from Captain Elliott's Party Boats*​
*First, I would like to thank everyone for all of their support and concern for our business. We have always strived to provide the best offshore fishing experience possible for our customers.*

*It is indeed true that we are in the process of liquidating our fishing business (commercial and recreational). All of our fishing vessels are currently for sale along with their permits. We feel that this process could take 2 years or longer and we will continue to do business as usual until the final boat is sold. *

*As many of you know, the NMFS is currently readjusting the TAC for red snapper which will reduce bag limits and possibly shorten the season even more. In the future, there will be more seasons set and bag limits reduced on other fish species that we target. We feel that the NMFS is ruining the gulf fishery and will cost many people their livelihood and other business will be forced out as well. *

*In addition to our fishing business, we have been in the crewboat business for 27 years, operating our vessels all along the gulf coast. After evaluating both businesses, we feel that concentrating our time and effort into the crewboat business is our best option. *

*What does this mean to our customers? We will reopen Captain Elliott's Party Boat office on February 1 and operate as usual. We will provide the same trips as we have in the recent past and continue to work to make our fishing trips as successful as they have always been. We will avoid selling any boats during the middle of the fishing season, but that may or may not be possible. *

*We have attended meetings and fought the federal government for years regarding the fishing regulations to no avail. *
*The federal government seems determined to eliminate fishing in the Gulf and we will be able to take no more. *

*If anyone has any questions, feel free to email me (Casey Cundieff) at **[email protected]** or my sister Lari at **[email protected]*

*Thank You *

*Casey Cundieff*
*Lari Scott*
*Elliott Cundieff*

*Captain Elliott's Party Boats, Inc.*


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

WOW, that sucks!


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

This is very sad, I planned on taking both my sons fishing for the first time on one of the boats because I knew it would be a positive experience for them and they would be hooked like me.

kg


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

I know what you mean, I come from a Fishing family. The fight for your rights is never ending & the Govt and environmentalists are hard to fight. Fighting them and running a business is a very tough and weary road. Best of luck in your choice. Thanks for great trips in the past! Sorry to hear it. My dad went back to being an electrician after the price of gas went to the price of gold, and his return was the price of dirt.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

Casey, Sorry to hear the news. I and The RFA appreciate all you guys have done to try and win this uphill battle, I hope our Texas fishermen/women will see this as a sign that we are at a critical stage in our fight and get motivated to do something. I appreciate you guys meeting with Tom this week and look forward to working with you in the future on the project. Just know that we will all keep fighting!!


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*Captain Elliott's*

Howdy,
This truly a sad day for all Texans - Capt. Elliott's has been there as long as I can remember, and it will seem very odd not to have their services available. It's understandable from a business standpoint, and I would like to thank Capt. Elliott for all that he has done for Texas fishing.

This is the beginning of the "trickle effect" that will be felt Gulf-wide by the negligent actions/mismanagement by the NMFS, and the new rules have not even been implemented yet.

Tom Hilton


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

That is really a downer, I made my first trip with Capt. Elliots when I was 13 and have been going ever since. This is really dissapointing to hear but coming from a business stand point it is probably best to get out now before they shut down the entire fishery. I will definantly be making a trip out this year as it may be the last year.


Thank you captain Elliotts for the wonderful memories that have been shared on your boats. Thank you to your crews for providing the best service and thank you to the captains that would always put us on some fish and make these trips in to the gulf the most exciting experience.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

This is very sad indeed. I have been out on their boats many times over the years and have always had positive experiences with them. It's also disturbing to me that the government is so determined to eliminate fishing in the Gulf. Just another one our rights being taken away and once they take it, you won't get it back.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Casey, 

Thank you for your straight forward response to end the rumors and speculation. I sure understand where you all are coming from, and hope things change to prevent the end of Gulf sportfishing as we know it.

I'll be calling on the 1st to sign up my trips for the year! 

Tom - DBG


----------



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

Casey,

You all run a great bunch of boats. Sorry to hear the news.

WS


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Im Really sorry to her this terrible News..
Capt'n Elloits has been a Texas Tradition since I can Remember..
This is Trully a sad day for Texas sportmen.

Oxx..


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

This is very sad news. I too had my first offshore trip with Elliots. I understand the reasoning and I hope this stirs up the offshore community into action. This is absolutely ridiculous and the NMFS needs to hear about it.

Brad


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

We are seeing our heritage taken away from our grandkids right in front of our eyes. Time to start voting politicans out of their jobs.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Casey,

I sure hate to hear that, I've had some super trips on the Cool-C. Are you keeping the yellowfin?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

This is awful!

The even worse parts besides the local economys, the local Taxes they pay for schools, hotels, repair buinesses, bait, hook, diesel, welders, diesel motor companies, mechanics, employees will feel the trickle down effect too. Heck, the town of Freeport will suffer. Party boats were in my opinion, the best thing the town of Freeport had to offer vacationeers/tourist.

*Most likely several of this sites sponsors listed on the top of this page under the tidal of Blue Water Links, will eventually HAVE TO follow suit for the same reasons*.

Capt. Elliotts will probably only be the FIRST of many domino's to fall.

And in my opinion, they are the best at the service they provide for the public on the entire Gulf and Atlantic coast of the United States. They ARE the biggest domino in my opinion

Yall are gonna be missed by *all* us fisherman who have fished and worked on your boats over the years. With yalls service and Raymonds Muchwich's before you, isnt it something like 50 yrs of partyboat fisherman that have been coming to Freeport?

keep the faith,
Miracles do happen,

Hog


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

sorry to here that guys. I have been on many trips on your boats. You ran a first class operation. I will try to get in as many trips as I can this year, because there will never be an operation like yours on the gulf coast again. Good luck in the future!!


----------



## Casey C (Dec 7, 2004)

I appreciate all of the concern. Keep in mind, we are not closed yet. It could be years for this transition to take place. 
I am not selling the Yellowfin, at least not for a few more years. I still love fishing and they will have to drag my corpse off the water to keep me from doing it. I will do limited charters this year just as I have done in the past. Sorry about the high price for chartering my boat, but I have more business than I can take now and I want to maximize my efforts. 
As usual, and for those who have fished with me before, you know I will bust my butt to make it your best trip ever. 

Casey C.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Casey, Sorry to hear that. but expected it with all of the bs that the nmfs is doing. You guys are true mavericks in building and running the Big E on the Tx coast. In my opinion, the best head boat on the gulf coast. Hopefully, something can be done with the feds and their skewed numbers.. Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

wow, what a shame. The first domino has fallen and before it's over, the whole coast is going to be affected.

Good luck with everything, Casey.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Sad to hear this...I wish the best for y'all Casey and all of Capt'n Elliot's!!!


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm sure that all 2coolers would be willing to sign a letter of disgust to send to all of the representatives involved in destroying the Gulf fisheries. Very sad day indeed.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

STxFisherman said:


> I'm sure that all 2coolers would be willing to sign a letter of disgust to send to all of the representatives involved in destroying the Gulf fisheries. Very sad day indeed.


Like Capt. Casey said, we have all been going to meetings, writing letters and sending emails for years. It was well over 12 years ago when I met Smarr and that was at a snapper meeting. The system is broken and now the fishing industry is going to be broke.


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD (Mar 17, 2005)

STxFisherman said:


> I'm sure that all 2coolers would be willing to sign a letter of disgust to send to all of the representatives involved in destroying the Gulf fisheries. Very sad day indeed.


Captain Elliott's invested in the future by purchasing the Big E, only to be kicked in the balls by Roy Crabtree.. Truely government at its worst...


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

STxFisherman said:


> I'm sure that all 2coolers would be willing to sign a letter of disgust to send to all of the representatives involved in destroying the Gulf fisheries. Very sad day indeed.


Yeah, uh, that petition was on the old conservation board and saw very little traffic. I posted it.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

SNAPPERHEAD said:


> Captain Elliott's invested in the future by purchasing the Big E, only to be kicked in the balls by Roy Crabtree.....


Dude, you made a Haiku!

Captain Elliot's
invested in the future
purchasing the Big-E
only to be
kicked in the balls,
by Roy Crabtree.....

or something like that!


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

I dont know if the rfa has this ability but I am a doctor and the way things get moved in to action for us is that when an important issue is brought before us and most members of our associations are unaware, a bulk email is sent out to all members that speaks to the upcoming problem and/or vote and a link is provided to the association website.... by clicking it, it take us to an entry form that you put your zip code into and it bring up all of our constituant and representitives with there fax and email addresses.... but the really nice thing is it gives you the option with 1 click to forward a pre written email filled in with your name on it to all of the proper people...this takes no time for me to do and is set up by our associations... I get an email ...click link...enter my zip and name...click enter...check for forward to all... enter and I am done...this will stuff there emails full of people that care!! then they pay attention...and we rarely lose legislative battles because of it...it is all bout the number of voters


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

*Email*

That sound like a great idea for people like me who cant get to the meetings to voice my concerns.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

Thank you for one wonderful trip, tbb '06. looking forward to the same one in '07. please don't sell the boat before then and make the weather right. 

This is what happens when we give government control over individuals. Did you know that over half the citizens do not pay any income tax. Cradle to grave. You can fish here during March only, but you can only keep the fish during April. Big brother will take care of us all.

I wish you the best Capt. Elliot's, you are a fine outfit.


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

Precisely
I dont have time to run around to mettings to express my anger of getting my insurance reimbursment cut again by legislators by when I can just click a button and send an email and fax to the legislator in my area, I have expressed my opinion and let them know that I took the time to do this and however they vote will influence my future vote if you have 10,000 fisherman sending in letters and emails that will possibly effect there likelyhood of getting re-elected believe me they will listen!


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

RFA has posted many emails, phone/fax numbers, letters and just sent out 2 letters to be forwarded to washington by mail. The problem is the people who this affects are not taking action in large numbers, we need members and we need more voices to be heard. I am amazed at the number of people even here who have not seen this stuff coming and act shocked and amazed after it has been discussed for some time. 


bblaker said:


> Precisely
> I dont have time to run around to mettings to express my anger of getting my insurance reimbursment cut again by legislators by when I can just click a button and send an email and fax to the legislator in my area, I have expressed my opinion and let them know that I took the time to do this and however they vote will influence my future vote if you have 10,000 fisherman sending in letters and emails that will possibly effect there likelyhood of getting re-elected believe me they will listen!


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

I am an RFA member and I dont visit the website, but I would be more than happy to provide the RFA with my email so they can send me a letter with a problem and a link to send a preformed letter to the appropriate person... I dont think they can sit around and hope people join and leave it to a select few to express the opinions of many give many a simpl way of being active and I think you will be amazed at the response...We all love fishing and know it is a good cause, but people are inheritly lazy about things... so spoon feeding options to the masses of members is an easy way for action!




Thinking of this makes me realize soon we will all wake up and:
Hillary Clinton will be Pres.
English will be taught as a second language at school
The capital will be moved to mexifornia
50% of the US will be on Medicaid
Cuba will invade Florida
and killing a dear will carry a sentance of the death penalty
etc....


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Captain Elliott's*

Captain Elliott and family I am very sad to see our Fisheries Managers push

people like your Sterling Company to make a hard business decision that will affect

many thousands of Texans. You Sir have a first class operation that will be sorely missed once you sell the last boat. I along with tens of thousands of Texas Saltwater Anglers appreciate your Company for taking us along for the ride. Many of us blue collar folks can not afford an offshore boat. You Sir served the masses. Thank you and your family for all you have done to attend meetings and fight for the Recreational for Hire Sector. 

I have been in constant contact with RFA Members attending the current Gulf of Mexico Fisheries Management Council Meeting in Point Clear, Alabama. NMFS has gone completely nuts. Options have been all over the board and here are some of the motions:

1. 6.5 million pound TAC with 2 fish

2. 2. to 5.5 pound TAC for 2007 with 0 pounds for 2008,2009 and 2010

3. Complete shutdown for 2008,2009, and 2010 that means a ZERO TAC

I understand they were over run with people to testify against these rules. It looked like there would be 4 hours of solid very heated public testimony.

Roy Crabtree smirked at me in the Mobile, Alabama meeting when I pleaded with NMFS to wait for new data. His comment to me was "Jim what would you think about a three year total shutdown then you could have a 12,000,000 pound TAC". I asked him if he or NMFS was standing ready to subsidize the for hire sector.

Remember when you write your letters to include,

1. Fish Stocks off Alabama produce 42% of the Recreationally caught fish in the GOM but NMFS does not count these breeders in the stock assessment because the are not on natural bottom.

2. There are more fish around the Oil Platforms in the GOM than NMFS allows for the entire stock assessment in their Model.

3. Shrimping effort is down by 74 % but the model has them still fishing at pre Katrina levels. This kills us.

4. NMFS did not pick up trip tickets from Texas Charter fleets. They just took a wild a** guess using MRFS data from a weighted average from the other states and just plugged these false numbers into the computer model. 30 to 40% margin of error.

5. NMFS continues to blame shrimping effort despite the fact they ignore illegal

commercial black market red snapper fishing.

6. NMFS does not count brood stock on the mud flats in the stock assessments.

7. NMFS took the enviros word that snapper stocks are currently 3% of their historical numbers. One of the two biggest lies ever spread through the Halls of Congress.

8. Red Snapper Stocks have been on the rise the last three years on the record.

9. Commercial Long Liners have had a very steady increase in catch rates for the last five years. These folks kill brood stock on the mud flats.

We have to wake up to the fact using shrimping data of 80% of all Red Snapper are killed in nets has caused NMFS and the Enviros the backing to crush the for hire sector. New data simply has not supported this 80% lie and has not for many years. NMFS and others have used this false data to kill the Recreational Sector.

We are not happy at RFA with this turn of events. If we do not wake up and fight we 

Will have "The Marine Petting Zoo" as a reality.

RFA Texas will support a Gulf Wide Lawsuit to fight to clear the record on Red Snapper. NMFS and the current leadership will have a lot of explaining to do in regards to bycatch and why their data is not inclusive of known fish stocks just because they are not on natural bottom.

Other .org's should re think the value of their shrimp bycatch lawsuit and how it has actually helped kill the Recreational for hire sector today.

I am sickened we have come to this.

RFA Texas calls for a "Boston Tea Party". We lobbied Texas Parks and Wildlife to go to a 12 month season and drop the size limit to 13" fish as a shot over the Bow of NMFS. Thanks TPWD for going forward with this rule. We need to send in public comment to support this action to TPWD immediately. I stayed here to push this Rule. We have people at the Council Meeting but I felt we had to save Texas first as dealing with NMFS was futile in Point Clear, Alabama.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

The shame is Roy Crabtree doesn't have a clue. He was appointed because someone else had a vested interest. The interest is in commercial fishing. The appointtee is the one cleaning up as well as the NMFS. They are all on the take from the commercial guys.


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

That is the law of the land... I go to lunches with local politicians every year ,with fellow doctors, and we all leave an envelope at the end of lunch to our "guest ".


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

bblaker. you sure we will get in trouble if we kill our "dear". tongue in cheek(i know what you meant, my wife did not think it was funny. talk about a lack of humour)

i feel like a minnow in the ocean. what can one little minnow do against all that?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Every incompetent public official out there needs to take a real strong look at what is happening to that complete buffoon Mike Nifong- the Duke rape case DA. He acted like an idiot, and he is by gosh going to get his due, you watch.

A law suit was mentioned a few posts above, and I bet there are thousands of us out there who will contribute to that legal effort if it comes to it. I know I will.

THE "TOTALLY PI_ _ED OFF" JAMMER


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

One person cant do anything but how do minnows protect themselves? The bunch up in a group, they look bigger, and are less likely to get picked off when there are alot of you together...Make yourself look as big and mean as you can! Your wife ought to love this!

If this keeps up this is what my son can look forward to:Castro finally dies at age 112. Cuban cigars can now be imported legally, but President Chelsea Clinton has banned all smoking.​Postal Service raises price of first class stamp to $17.89 and reduces mail delivery to Wednesdays only.​85-year, $75.8 billion study: Diet and Exercise is the key to weight loss. Average weight of Americans drops to 250 lbs.​Supreme Court rules punishment of criminals violates their civil rights.​IRS sets lowest tax rate at 75 percent.

Ozone created by electric cars now killing millions inthe seventh largest country in the world, California.

 White minorities still trying to have English recognized as the California's third language.

Spotted Owl plague threatens northwestern United States crops & livestock.

 Baby conceived naturally.... Scientists stumped.

 Authentic year 2000 "chad" sells at Sotheby's for $4.6 million.

Last remaining Fundamentalist Muslim dies in the American Territory of the Middle East (formerly known as Iran, Afghanistan, Syria,and Lebanon.)

Iraq still closed off; physicists estimate it will take at least ten more years before radioactivity decreases to safe levels.

 Texas executes last remaining citizen.

Upcoming NFL draft likely to focus on use of mutants.

 Average height of NBA players now nine feet, seven inches.

Microsoft announces it has perfected its newest version of Windows so it crashes BEFORE installation is completed.

New federal law requires that all nail clippers, screw-drivers and baseball bats must be registered by January 2036.
​Not all the news will be bleak: George Z. Bush will announce his plans to enter the 2036 presidential race.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

most lawmakers have no spine. no core conviction, which bodes well for those groups with deep pockets.

the senate tells the new general to go win, do well, kick their butt, etc. the same group the day before votes and debates to say pull out don't win, etc. I don't care what side you are on in any issue, fishing, war, etc. Just decide on your conviction and stick to it. Most people could care less, maybe if Oprah, Springer, Povich, had a show about it we might generate a few calls for a day.


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

I feel so bad for the Big E and all of the great folks in Freeport. 

Well, the politicians have done to the Gulf what they did in California; sold the fishery down the river to the commercial fishing interests until there was nothing left. Then the Greens come in and make a park of everything that's left. 

A sustainable harvest was never in the plans.

This stinks.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Man, this is sad and hard to hear. I have had 3 great overnight trips on the Big E and tell everyone about it. I thank them for those opportunities and hopefully I will have several more this year.

The difficult fact is, we have to get organized. The forums are likely a great way to organize people and get the word out. Local meetings may help (of course, around eating, drinking, and discussing tackle at the same time) to come up with game plans and keep abreast of issues.

I wonder if CCA can help as well. They have many members. We need to show up in crowds to the next meetings to surprise everyone. We have the numbers, we just need to get more active.


----------



## Nicademas (Jan 31, 2006)

Hopefully, George Z. Bush will boast the credentials and engage in decision-making like is great-grandfather rather than his grandfather.

Casey, thanks for offering a first-rate service to all of us along the Tx coast for so many years.


----------



## Wahoome (Apr 16, 2005)

bblaker said:


> I dont know if the rfa has this ability but I am a doctor and the way things get moved in to action for us is that when an important issue is brought before us and most members of our associations are unaware, a bulk email is sent out to all members that speaks to the upcoming problem and/or vote and a link is provided to the association website.... by clicking it, it take us to an entry form that you put your zip code into and it bring up all of our constituant and representitives with there fax and email addresses.... but the really nice thing is it gives you the option with 1 click to forward a pre written email filled in with your name on it to all of the proper people...this takes no time for me to do and is set up by our associations... I get an email ...click link...enter my zip and name...click enter...check for forward to all... enter and I am done...this will stuff there emails full of people that care!! then they pay attention...and we rarely lose legislative battles because of it...it is all bout the number of voters


The RFA did one better than that. We sent out pre-printed letters and envelopes to all of our members. All they had to do is scratch their mark and lick a stamp. Done. Those are en-route as we speak.

All of our flailing around, sending letters, calling reps, attending meetings and signing petitions is done in faith that our fisheries managers are fair and reasonable, that their motives are out in the open, and in the hope that we can influence the system through our actions. More and more it seems the dice are loaded.

I hate to see Captain Elliotts pull the plug on their fishing operation but, I can't say that I blame them. Hogarth, Crabtree, Ocean Conservancy and Greenpeace are probably popping a champagne cork about now.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Best of luck to you and your work force in the crew boat business. 

I've never used your fishing boat service but heard nothing but good things. (I'm an inshore guy)

I hate to hear stories where hard working , honest folks lose out because of government nonsense and this sounds like a classic case. I hope that this one door closing opens another for you guys.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

I hate to hear that, but I as I have voiced my opinion on the rumor thread, I will let it be known here. Is this supposed to be proving a point?
Well as they say: 
When the going gets tough the tought gets going.
Why quit now? You have a successful tuna charter.
Good Lord, OPEN YOUR EYES PLEASE!
Its a few snapps, I know this is yalls bread and butter, but please.
Do you think anyone got anywhere through quitting? However big the problem is? NO.
I know this proly wont even be seen by yall, and what do I know? nothing.

But from my standpoint, you had a first class operation going, and now your gonna be the first to throw the towel in? Out of all the charter boats yall have the best cards going. 
Its like saying O, I just had a 200# YFT break my line, dang, guess Ill go throw my rod and reel away and never go fishing. Yall have everything going.

And so now, after you all seeing all of this support, PLEASE reconsider.

But business will be business.

Where would we be if this country didnt push on through the Depression?




:hairout:

Kevin


----------



## willyhunting (Apr 21, 2006)

KG, 
your post reminds me of Belushi, "Did we quit when the germans bombed pearl harbor?"


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

KG, you don't understand what's coming. 1 YFT per boat and 5 BFT per boat. I doubt tuna fishermen will be willing to pay $5800 for one fish. Do the math, young man.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Well thats news to me Mont, but also I dont go out for the steaks and filets, I go out for the adventure. Please dont take this as disrespectful, but if you wanta tuna steak go to HEB if you want an adventure get on one of these longrange trips.
Now yes I will grant that tuna sure is a good fruit of our labors, but I go for the adventure, and the memories.


Kevin


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Kevin, exactly how many tuna trips have you been on? Some of us like to come home with table fare.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Now that the answer has come direct from the source, they (Elliot's), ough to have several news crews and the major mags. down for an interview about how the fed. govt. drove another man trying to make a family living, out of business. Family in the background, of course. No , i'm not kidding.................


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Mont said:


> Kevin, exactly how many tuna trips have you been on? Some of us like to come home with table fare.


1 tuna trip, but alot of snapper trips and other trips.
Im not saying it will be great to come home with essentially nothing, but times are a changing and we as fisherman should adjust respectively.

Kevin


----------



## tpope (Sep 10, 2004)

I love the optimism of youth.
So KG2, my eyes and ears are open. How do you suggest that we remedy this problem? What's your solution?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

KG2 said:


> 1 tuna trip, but alot of snapper trips and other trips.
> Im not saying it will be great to come home with essentially nothing, but times are a changing and we as fisherman should adjust respectively.
> 
> Kevin


When you are paying your own bills, your attitude will be different. I don't think the opinions of someone who has never paid bills, never set foot on the Big E, can't vote and has constantly been a PIMA count here.


----------



## Wahoome (Apr 16, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Now that the answer has come direct from the source, they (Elliot's), ough to have several news crews and the major mags. down for an interview about how the fed. govt. drove another man trying to make a family living, out of business. Family in the background, of course. No , i'm not kidding.................


Already emailed Ned Hibberd at Fox 26.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*One more trip*

You all will be well missed.

We will have to make one more trip out on the Casey......


----------



## SteveB (Jun 4, 2004)

Just sent an email to Doug Pike of the Chronicle and faxed a letter to Secretary Gutierrez. I'm going through my media contacts list to see who else can help us.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Casey. Things change and we must, too. I grew up in Freeport and know Elliot and even Eddie Dyer. Hugo said that I sold your dad a sorry dog, Spot. He was great before Hugo got ahold of him. LOL Hang in there!


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

Typical new millenia politics... It is incredible how far the ideals of lawmakers/politicians has deviated from what they were when our founding fathers founded this great nation. Just for perspective: patriots and heroes lost their lives and today's leaders won't risk their stocks falling a point on the day. Today's politicians are motivated by selfish interests and personal gain. To get a bill passed, it is rife with riders and ridiculous contingencies. 

Not to sound like a history book, but in the beginning there was a singular vision and goal. Today, you have politicians determined to rip the fabric of this nation apart to pursue the interests of their own agenda and pad their pockets. With hundreds of politicians and lawmakers pulling in a thousand different directions, it is no surprise that things are deteriorating as they are. It is truely sickening.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Mont said:


> wow, what a shame. The first domino has fallen and before it's over, the whole coast is going to be affected.
> 
> Good luck with everything, Casey.


When the *BOAT BUILDERS* start falling, and the *tax revenue is missed* you'll see this turn around, but I'm with MONT the whole coast is going to be affected first.

We can only pray for the best, but unfortunately have to perpare for the worst.:headknock

Our thoughts are with you Casey.....

*MB *


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

%%ck the feds lets get the barrier reef built..I'd love to run 8 miles for limit..


----------



## SteveB (Jun 4, 2004)

Hopefully some of these media guys will start tooting the horn for the rec fishermen. I have emailed the Capt. Elliott's statement to my contacts at Big Game Fishing Journal, Saltwater Sportsman, Sport Fishing, and Florida Sportsman. I hope that they can get the word out.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

and if fishermen were to "accidently" stand in the background , for support, during the newscast..........hmmmmmmmm...with signs...hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SteveB (Jun 4, 2004)

MB said:


> When the *BOAT BUILDERS* start falling, and the *tax revenue is missed* you'll see this turn around, but I'm with MONT the whole coast is going to be affected first.
> 
> We can only pray for the best, but unfortunately have to perpare for the worst.:headknock
> 
> ...


Who is to say that it will turn around. With so many other things for people to choose to spend their entertainment dollar on, once the fishery is closed, why would they come back? The future of recreational fishing is bringing in new folks and kids and getting them hooked on fishing. Capt. Elliott's is a great operation to get newbies into fishing. Look at how many people on this thread said that they went on their first offshore trip with Capt. Elliott's.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well folks its happning and now folks want to start writing letters. Been trying to get this done for over a year. Maybe someone will listen. Its never too late. Its not our fault. The folks responsible for the failure is the NMFS and they should be held accountable and their feet should be held to the fire. I have been raised to do my best then if it doesent work then I have nothing to be ashamed of. I am not quitting. Probably be a lot of exposure over this deal, like who supported what, who, and when. Its what I call accountability. Hang in there folks, it aint over yet.

Charlie


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Definately a SAD DAY!!! I plan on fishing on TBB 07' and any other trip I can while Capt Elliot's stays in business.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> The folks responsible for the failure is the NMFS and they should be held accountable and their feet should be held to the fire. I have been raised to do my best then if it doesent work then I have nothing to be ashamed of. I am not quitting. Probably be a lot of exposure over this deal, like who supported what, who, and when. Its what I call accountability. Hang in there folks, it aint over yet.
> 
> Charlie


NMFS should be held NEGLIGENT for their decisions.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

KG2 said:


> Well thats news to me Mont, but also I dont go out for the steaks and filets, I go out for the adventure. Please dont take this as disrespectful, but if you wanta tuna steak go to HEB if you want an adventure get on one of these longrange trips.
> Now yes I will grant that tuna sure is a good fruit of our labors, but I go for the adventure, and the memories.
> 
> Kevin


 Kevin,
You fail to understand the economics involved. The red snapper was the prime profit center for the party boats and the tuna trips were there to maintain crews and basic expenses.
Tourist won't, as a rule, spend the money to bring back two fish on a party boat. To be honest most of those who use these boats are bluecollar workers and can't afford to do it more than once a year if that.
A tuna trip is not an adventure, it is a fishing trip. If your want adventure join the special forces.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

This shut down is what I expected after I heard that the people in charge had started investing in "Snapper farming" permits and related infrastructure.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Well folks its happning and now folks want to start writing letters. Been trying to get this done for over a year. Maybe someone will listen. Its never too late. Its not our fault. The folks responsible for the failure is the NMFS and they should be held accountable and their feet should be held to the fire. I have been raised to do my best then if it doesent work then I have nothing to be ashamed of. I am not quitting. Probably be a lot of exposure over this deal, like who supported what, who, and when. Its what I call accountability. Hang in there folks, it aint over yet.
> 
> Charlie


Charlie, why aren't the big players who run and have a lot at stake in the coastal communities raising more he!! about this? I would figure that people in Galveston like the Moody's and the city council there would understand that lots of dollars trickle into Galveston becuase of recreational offshore fishing.

If it weren't for offshore fishing out of Galveston I doubt that I'd ever go there. I spend mucho money when I go there as well. And, I buy local from guys like Chris at Islanders Tackle and Woody at Snapper Slapper. I also book motel rooms in Galveston before and after my trips. I wonder how much hotel / motel revenue coastal cities will loose? How many guys will sell their beach houses because it won't be worth it anymore?

How much strain will this put on inshore species of fish? Will trout and redfish now get pounded by guys that once fished offshore?

I think that Roy Crabtree is to the point of playing God.

Some of the big players need to step in and stop this madness.

LJ93


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

*Sound like it is time to fight dirty*

I have not had the pleasure of going on one of the Capt. Elliot boats yet. Hopefully this will change before they close up shop.

From what I have been reading about meetings involving Crabtree and company he treats us (Recreationals) with disdain and ignores our suggestions. Sounds like someone should wear a hidden camera at the Red Snapper meetings to catch his and his cohorts reactions when obvious flaws in his methodology are voiced, suggestions made, etc.

Have this shown in the media. Craptree and company are like Cockroaches. Turn the lights on and watch them scatter. Turn Crabtree and company into political liabilities. Then see how much longer they last at the NMFS.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Lumberjack

Your right on. I have a letter that is supposed to be printed in the Galveston Daily news. At least they told me it was going to be printed. Also the Commissioners Court of Galveston has been contacted. I guess I need to contact Lyda Ann Thomas and I will. Aslo the Galveston County Mayors and Councilmen orginazation is aware of it. Ill get in touch with Bobby Moody too.

Charlie


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

Crabtree is just minion #2... His boss Hogarth is just as bad or worse!

Get educated http://www.rfatexas.org/


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

i will write a formal letter to all the DFW news stations so they will be aware of this. If I have enough time tomorrow, I will send that letter to every news station in Texas.... someones gonna pay for this - after that, I will pull out the map and start working east to Florida!


----------



## Casey C (Dec 7, 2004)

in Reply to KG2's post, We are not quitting, we are just putting our money and efforts into a much more profitable business. Believe me, it has been a tough decision that my familiy and I have struggled with for several months. You know what they say, 'the only good thing about beating your head against the wall is when you stop.' If business stays status quo (doubtful) given the limits and we still have boats operating in a couple of years, we may keep going, but at this point it looks doubtful. I Thank everyone for their empathy and understanding.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I am loving this, folks seem to be getting fired up (finally). Get the word out, newspapers, TV, Radios, Chamber of Commerce, Hotels, Motels, bait camps, boat sales places, motor sales. Its time !!! Im gonna have to ask this trying not be be political but WHERES CCA ??? Guess folks know they supported this move, not badmouthing but telling it like it is.

Charlie


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> I am loving this, folks seem to be getting fired up (finally). Get the word out, newspapers, TV, Radios, Chamber of Commerce, Hotels, Motels, bait camps, boat sales places, motor sales. Its time !!! Im gonna have to ask this trying not be be political but WHERES CCA ??? Guess folks know they supported this move, not badmouthing but telling it like it is.
> 
> Charlie


Charlie, you just wait. When everyone that used to fish offshore starts to pound the specs and reds and flounder. And, when those fisheries have to be reduced, then maybe the CCA will get into the fight.

LJ93


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

The beginning of what we have all seen all along. Everyone that has been touched by the party boat experience should jump in and demand their so called "leaders" put an end to this NMFS joke. A good friend of mine passed away this last year at 44 with liver cancer. His entire gulf coast experience was via Capt Elliot's and he was HOOKED. He shared this with his son and he ,at a young age is hooked as well. I'm saddened by all of this. Hopefully we can all continue to "fight the noble fight". Tight lines ...TW


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

A Kid Trying Fishing,will Help Prevent A Kid From Trying Crack.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok Ok, I told Mont I would Chill a little on the Posts (air time or whatever, sorry Mont) But the Kid, Kevin, No Offense, has a valuable point being made. Yes, it is an adventure, especially to a young man. Do you remember you first offshore trip?? Wasn't it an adventure? The first time I went offshore was 1990, I thought I was gonna do all the good, I thought I was gonna do great. 1 Month before, they put a limit on Red Snapper, 7 fish, if I had gone 1 month earlier there would have been No limit! Did we catch our limit of legal sized snapper? I worked at 50/50 Dock at the time, my boss Bet me that we would not... He was right, I hate to say.. Ater that 1st experieance, I was hooked, can't get enough, just can't.. I go on at least 1 40 plus hour trip, every year, and it has always been in Snapper Season, maybe because i am older and not just looking for that adventure, but looking for my monies worth, I long for the Tuna Trip I am going on this year, it will be an adventure, gauranteed adventure, for Me! Maybe not fish, but Me. So please, don't hate on the young man that is still having an adventure and is not finacially bound, like the most of the rest of us. Let's think about our Kids and Grandkids and their Soon to be Adventures. We, WE need to help in doing something, They, THEY are not really helping. I am starting my letters tomorrow. Ohh nevermind, I am starting them now...

Goodnight Yall!


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

This is just amazing. I know I am preaching to the choir ,but this is exactly the same as the redfish fishery in the 70's. Without elimination of the commercial take, their would have been no growth in Rockport, PortA., POC, Mansfield, TIKI/Galveston etc. Our elected officials(meaning mayors and city councilmen) need to be forced/pressured into pushing higher ups into reacting to this disaster, or our children will NEVER get the experience to create the caring to maintain the fisheries in the future. TW THANKS Mont for the opportunity to air this out.


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey Guys all is not lost. There are still a lot of us out there with all the permits and licenses to take you guys fishing; and catch a whole lot of fish. My hat is off to Capt. Elliot. I have sent them a lot of big charters I could not do and I have the utmost respect for them and wish them well in their crew boat endeavor. The fish in the Gulf are not all dead and I am ready to seek them out and see to it that we take our fair share. All I ask is that you be willing to release the fish you don't want to keep - as I have spent a lot of time and money for nets and release devises to let those fish live. Business is Business but there are Captains out there that Love what we do and love to see you all have a good time.
Capt Don


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

It takes men to teach boys how to fish...and become men!


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

Ive been on about a dozen tuna trips with elliotts and let me just say that this loss sucks......

Just for good measure, another round of letters going out now to everyone who will listen.

I wonder how many letters it takes to be put on a senator/congressmans "watch list" I ought to be on it or close by now.


----------



## offshoreaddict (Jul 26, 2006)

THIS WHOLE NMFS THING IS KILLING ME.If we dont stand together and let our voices be heard their wont be a fishery for our kids or grandkids to enjoy.

My 10yr old son is hooked on offshore fishing. One of his first offshore fish was a red snapper. If we dont do something now then all may be lost. If not for our sake then lets do it for our kids....i will be writing a letter to the powers that be voicing my opinion on this situation..bobby m.


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

Specialops said:


> Hey Guys all is not lost. There are still a lot of us out there with all the permits and licenses to take you guys fishing; and catch a whole lot of fish. My hat is off to Capt. Elliot. I have sent them a lot of big charters I could not do and I have the utmost respect for them and wish them well in their crew boat endeavor. The fish in the Gulf are not all dead and I am ready to seek them out and see to it that we take our fair share. All I ask is that you be willing to release the fish you don't want to keep - as I have spent a lot of time and money for nets and release devises to let those fish live. Business is Business but there are Captains out there that Love what we do and love to see you all have a good time.
> Capt Don


Again Guys Not All Is Lost!
Capt. Don


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

SteveB said:


> *Who is to say that it will turn around.* With so many other things for people to choose to spend their entertainment dollar on, once the fishery is closed, why would they come back? The future of recreational fishing is bringing in new folks and kids and getting them hooked on fishing. Capt. Elliott's is a great operation to get newbies into fishing. Look at how many people on this thread said that they went on their first offshore trip with Capt. Elliott's.


Closing the fishery in the Gulf will kill alot of the fishing business ( it looks like it's alleady started ). The inpact on the Boating / Fishing world could be in the billions. There are to many boat builders that have very large loans through Companies like City Corp., JP Morgain, Chase Bank etc. that could have a say ( A BIG SAY ) in this. The trickle down effect hits not only Tackle Companies like yours, but the entire Lifestyle of the Gulfcoast.

*IMHO We need the Boating World Supporting us ( The Recreational Fisherman ) the way they want to be Supported.*


*No Fishing = No need for:*

New boat $ 80,000 - $ 475,000 +
Boat rigging $ 400 - $ 8,000 +
Electronics $ 2,500 - $ 15,000 +
Tackle $ 1,000 - $ 10,000 +
Clothes $ 1,000 -$ 5,000 +
Fuel $ 250 - $ 1500 +
maintenance $ 500 - 10,000 +
Bigger Truck $ 25,000 - $ 60,000
Slip Rental $ 250 - $ 450
yada, yada, yada........

There's alot of Capital at risk.......

*MB*


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Why can't we all have the same innocence of a child?

I am deeply saddened by these events. I applaud the fight that Elliot's has made in the past and the fights we will continue to endevor in together, but if we don't all band together and fight with the same grit as Kevin would fight with...things will continue on as they have in the past. I, like many others here, have kids that I hope one day will enjoy what I have, and I for one will fight this fight with the same enthuiasm that Kevin has.

I've never had the joy of fighting a YFT or any other fish of that caliber, but I'll be damned if the kids of the future never have that opportunity.


----------



## SteveB (Jun 4, 2004)

Specialops said:


> Again Guys Not All Is Lost!
> Capt. Don


Can you take me Tuna fishing at Redhawk, Magnolia, or Gunnison?


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

My God You guys are talking about 1 Species being off limits. Adapt and do something else or run for President.
Capt. Don


----------



## offshoreaddict (Jul 26, 2006)

No offense special ops but it starts with one species.If we dont stand together now who knows were it will end....


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Where's Wacker when we need him?...From what I've read...Amberjack, Dorados, YFT, BFT and even Triggerfish...they are all on the list or currently being discussed to reduce fishing pressure, and areas are being considered as no fishing (Flower Gardens) and even more discussion on closing off other areas to fishing.


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

SteveB said:


> Can you take me Tuna fishing at Redhawk, Magnolia, or Gunnison?


What is is what is - Buy a boat dude and FISH and Quit your Bit**en.
Oh by the way I always have fun. If tuna are you bag go to LA. you only have to go 25 miles.
Capt Don


----------



## SteveB (Jun 4, 2004)

Specialops said:


> What is is what is - Buy a boat dude and FISH and Quit your Bit**en.
> Oh by the way I always have fun. If tuna are you bag go to LA. you only have to go 25 miles.
> Capt Don


Actually I just sold my boat because I enjoy fishing with Capt. Elliott's without the pain of owning a boat. If you want to make a living putting your customers on kingfish, then go ahead. Otherwise, snapper, tuna, AJs, etc. are being considered for bag limits/season limits by the NMFS. Get in the game, or you will be forced out of business.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Im gonna have to ask this trying not be be political but *WHERE'S CCA ??? Guess folks know they supported this move, not badmouthing but telling it like it is.*
> 
> Charlie


Charlie, I will badmouth them for you. I've been supporting them for 12 years, and not just with the simple entry level membership. That is total BS from CCA. Without their support, there will be *No more CCA memberships from me and forget STAR entry this year.* I am going to call DSHs or DDs tomorrow and read the RFA website to find out more details and try to get the word out in east texas.

*We need to contact CCA and let them know we disagree and need their support for us to stay involved with CCA.*​
*Texas**Website: **www.ccatexas.org*

*Address:* 6919 Portwest, Suite 100, Houston, TX 77024
*Telephone:* (713) 626-4222 
*Fax:* (713) 961-3801

http://www.ccatexas.org/ccatexas/Default.asp​
The Texas chapter e-mail is [email protected]​
Scott​​​


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

What a loser you are. You sold your boat because you can't handle the pain it take to do what we do. I chose to go for it and you and your kind mean nothing to me. Do what you do and don't bother me while I do what I do.
Capt. Don

Oh by the way I can make a darn good living without fishing at all!


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

the smaller inshore guys are loving this, as it leads to more business for them. If I cant fish for Tuna, I WONT visit the saltwater again. none of my money will be spent there. These NMFS bullies need to be stopped in thier tracks IMMEDIATELY. Or it will get worse.... Capt Elliotts could possibly stay in the game if the regs dont change. Why are these NMFS idiots blinded??? commercials have to be paying them somehow, somewhere to overlook the blatant illeagal fishing..... who is the governing body over the NMFS??? (sorry, I am politically challenged- but I bet I can sure raise a stink over this....)


----------



## Wahoome (Apr 16, 2005)

SteveB said:


> Actually I just sold my boat because I enjoy fishing with Capt. Elliott's without the pain of owning a boat. If you want to make a living putting your customers on kingfish, then go ahead. Otherwise, snapper, tuna, AJs, etc. are being considered for bag limits/season limits by the NMFS. Get in the game, or you will be forced out of business.


He's got a point. I wouldn't cross the street to catch a kingfish unless there was tournament money involved. I'm exagerating but I certainly wouldn't *pay* for a "kingfish" trip. Marlin, Sailfish, Tuna, Wahoo, AJ's, Ling, Snaps in that order. Am I spoiled? Are there enough people out there who'd pay to catch kings and lings with no hope of snaps?


----------



## Wahoome (Apr 16, 2005)

SkeeterRonnie said:


> who is the governing body over the NMFS??? (sorry, I am politically challenged- but I bet I can sure raise a stink over this....)


POTUS Senate/Congress
| 
Our hard earned $$$$$
|
Department of Commerce
|
NOAA
|
NMFS

Secretary of Commerce is a cabinet level position. If you've got any stroke whatsoever with that guy, now's the time to spend some political cash.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Specialops said:


> My God You guys are talking about 1 Species being off limits. Adapt and do something else or run for President.
> Capt. Don


Actually, I don't think the topic is about one species of fish. It is that a government agency is potentially going to put lots of people out of business, placing unnecessary limitations on me, and seriously affecting something I enjoy doing, all without reasonable and/or just cause, and with apparently questionable intentions.

And to make it worse and even more personal, because of this govenment agency's actions, I now have a lot of deposit money sitting with a very fine, successful and reputable business with a tremendous family history that has just declared it is liquidating solely as a direct result of those actions.

There are a lot of things about this situation that I am not adapting to very well. I think we would all adapt if the decline of one species was the issue. And apparently plenty of others feel the same way. No, its not really about a single species of fish, at least not to me.

Sorry, I don't usually rant, but I've been stewing all day.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*The only Solution*

We have to do several things quickly

1. Remove the words "Shrimp bycatch kills 80% of the Red Snapper pups". This has not ever been close to being true. This one statement is killing our ability to fish.
2.Add in the 0 to 2 year old fish . We have more 0 to 2 year old fish living around the oil platforms than NMFS Model shows for the entire Gulf of Mexico.
3.Fish in Alabama are not being counted because they are not on natural bottom. Remember this population supports 43% of the recreationally caught fish in the entire Gulf of Mexico but live on artifical reefs. Thanks Ocean Conservancy and friends. You lobbied hard on this issue.
4.This stock assesment used numbers pulled out of the air because the NMFS did not bother to even pick up Texas catch reports.
5. Our mortality was also pulled out of thin air. This Model is full of holes folks.
6. The enviros say we are at 3 % of historical Snapper brood stock. This is an outright lie. Thanks Ocean Conservancy and friends. Congress believs this. They were lobbied hard by many folks to support this lie.

NMFS killed us with lies without shame. We simply have to sue them to He** and Back. We have twenty or so serious mis statements in the current model.

The big issue is 80% shrimp bycatch Red Snapper Mortality which has been a dam* lie for ever. This one thing is driving NMFS to shut us down. This is the Cancer we need to cure. The enviros used this to sue NMFS to fight a depleted shrimp fishery. Recreational Anglers TAC is being held hostage on this issue.

I am so hacked over this I can hardly be civil. Elliott Cundiff drove to Baton Rouge to testify as to the state of our fishery. NMFS did not listen. This man owned the largest sport fishing company in the entire Gulf of Mexico. NMFS
needs a wake up call.

We have asked for support to stop this train wreck. We will be announcing a fundraising effort for legal defense funds. We have to fight in Federal Court now.


----------



## feeder (Aug 20, 2006)

Man this sucks. I wish the best of luck to Casey and the Captain Elliot's crew. Went on my first 52hr trip last year and what a blast it was. Just makes you kinda sit back and go "Man I wish I would have gone on a few more trips." 

I can't believe we're going to be loosing our fishery due to a bunch of idiots at the NMFS. Where else can you go to tangle with a tuna on a topwater lure and then smack an amberjack on a jig? Nowhere but here and now it's gone.


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

When hunting and fishing become illegal, I guess I will become an outlaw. Seems like it works well for all the tax evaders and illegal aliens!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

My NMFS letter is posted today in the Galveston Daily News. Its start folks lets keep the fire burning.

Charlie


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

Captain Don, would you PM me your website or at least the name and number of your charter operation?



Specialops said:


> What a loser you are. You sold your boat because you can't handle the pain it take to do what we do. I chose to go for it and you and your kind mean nothing to me. Do what you do and don't bother me while I do what I do.
> Capt. Don


----------



## joe pette (Jul 20, 2006)

*BS (The Big "E")*

That totally stinks! Been going out with The Big "E" for over twenty years. **** Feds. They need to be more worried about the 12 million plus illegal aliens in our country rather than screw our fishing up. Can't wait to get my tax return maybe I will give it all to the welfare department and then figure out a way to have 10 dependents for next years return.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Can somebody tell me why NMS can cut the recs and still allow commericial fishing without accurate catch tallies from that sector?


----------



## e-searider (Mar 17, 2005)

Casey, were very sorry to hear this. Your boats were even famous on FL forums. Elliots will be dearly missed, even from afar.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Feds= Corruption*



joe pette said:


> That totally stinks! Been going out with The Big "E" for over twenty years. **** Feds. They need to be more worried about the 12 million plus illegal aliens in our country rather than screw our fishing up. Can't wait to get my tax return maybe I will give it all to the welfare department and then
> figure out a way to have 10 dependents for next years return.


Nice post Joe, I see you must be an avid offshore angler....I feel Your pain.

I can remember soo many great memories of fishing with Elliots, some trips were turned around, But the memories shall never go away...Thank God..

The Red Snappers In the Gulf of Mexico belong to no one but they're Creator...Load up the boat, Run out 40 miles. FIRE UP THE GRILL and Enjoy!

IF the feds would have made all the folks retain the "Floaters" these past 10 years well maybe the story today would have been better...

A salute to Capt. Elliotts ...They have served our community well.

Tight Lines

Slurp


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

*A picture or video is worth a thousand words*

It is one thing to tell of the fish we have caught, It is another to show pictures of them.

We can tell lay people about all the Red Snapper around Platforms and on Artificial reefs, or we can show them pictures or video from several different locations.

It is one thing to read about a commercial boat with a 2,000# lic. caught with 10,000# of snapper, It is something completly different to see pictures of it including all the hidden compartments which could be used to hide other things.

Even better would be video with the pirates trying to shield thier faces from the camera. Especialy if it is on a special report which also shows the repeated violations on the offenders records.

As I said before turn Crabtree and Company (this also includes his Boss Hogarth) into political liabilities.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Casey, it is very sad to hear the news, but I understand. My first offshore fishing trip was on the Capt Casey back when I was in high school. I was instantly hooked. Back then, there were no limits. Even with the limits at 7, 5, and then 4 fish, you could still go home with a nice bag of fillets. With 2 fish and a shortened season, it changes the situation quite a bit. 

Offshore fishing is my only hobby. I will continue to venture offshore and fish until they close the gate at the Jetty. 

I hate to see the direction that NMFS is going. I think media attention is a great idea. I have seen it work in my job.  Whenever the media puts the higher ups on the spot, they take some action to cover their own butts. Politicians love the camera, especially if they have a chance to make themselves look good by solving a problem like ours.


----------



## Lady Lari (Aug 26, 2005)

I am honored to have such a loyal following in the fishing commuity. There have been pages and pages on this thread about our company and I would like to turn some attention to our customers. 

Capt. Elliott's Party Boats has the most AWESOME customers any company could hope for. I thank all of you for your loyalty and support through the years. Through the ups and downs of the regulations, price increases, and trial and error on new trips. You are all terrific!! Not only do I consider you customers, but friends and family. 

I would also love to see an uprise up in the fishing community to get the word out about what our FEDERAL GOVERNMENT is doing. Contact your Fed. congressman and senators and give them an ear full. FIGHT THE GOOD FIGHT!! Hopefuly we still have time to make a difference.

Remember, we are business as usual till the last boat sells!! 

We look forward to taking you fishing!!

Lari Scott
Vice-Presdient
Capt. Elliott's Party Boats, Inc.


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

Get together and offer a free tuna trip to all the local newspaper and TV editors and there families and show them what will be missed! 2coolers can make donations to help cover the costs of the trip for them and there families...
Just an Idea!

And our guides should have a take a congressman , mayor , or representitive fishing day!!!

Because if you can get a couple of political difference makers loving our sport as much as we do we are well on our way...



Lady Lari said:


> I am honored to have such a loyal following in the fishing commuity. There have been pages and pages on this thread about our company and I would like to turn some attention to our customers.
> 
> Capt. Elliott's Party Boats has the most AWESOME customers any company could hope for. I thank all of you for your loyalty and support through the years. Through the ups and downs of the regulations, price increases, and trial and error on new trips. You are all terrific!! Not only do I consider you customers, but friends and family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wahoome (Apr 16, 2005)

bblaker said:


> Get together and offer a free tuna trip to all the local newspaper and TV editors and there families and show them what will be missed! 2coolers can make donations to help cover the costs of the trip for them and there families...
> Just an Idea!
> 
> And our guides should have a take a congressman , mayor , or representitive fishing day!!!
> ...


I offered to set up a explanatory tour to Fox 26 including a fishing trip. Let's see if they take the offer.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

It may have been mentioned before and if so, I apologize but has anyone from RFA or any other organization tried to contact any of the producers for some of the many sportsman's shows out there to try and get some visibility from that avenue? I know Keith Warren and Shaw Grigsby have done Gulf shows, many targeting snapper and tuna. There are countless other outdoor personalities that have done shows in the Gulf for snapper and tuna. These new NMFS regs. will affect their livelihood in some way as well and they definitely have more "connections" in the media outlets. Additionally, they could possibly add service announcemets or small clips during their shows bringing attention to the issue and believe me, more than just the gulf coast views these shows. If they can rally sportsman from across the country for the cause, it will have a much greater impact.

And why not start a mailing and e-mailing campaign from the top down? The current President is from Texas and is an avid outdoorsman. Surely he can recognize the importance of the gulf coast recreational fishery to the local economies of his home state. Granted, as far as scale of problems currently on his plate, this is small potatoes, but I don't see how it could hurt.


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

What do you guys thing about the issues with the Feds now making it manditory to carry observers on reef boats, and also making them install vessel monitoring systems on their boats. 

Could this be a small step in the right direction towards the reef fishery or just a shot in the dark???


----------



## Lady Lari (Aug 26, 2005)

I wish it was. As I see it it is just another tool to make the law abiding citizens jump through hoops, to make the NMFS look like they are doing something. The outlaws will continue!!


----------



## Rode Warrior (Apr 25, 2006)

Casey, thanks for all you do. And as you said, it aint over yet. I am booked one a 52 hour trip this Spring, and I am looking forward to it.

But man, it speaks volumes that such a beloved business is up for sale because of what the future holds. Can we come to some consensus of what the best course of action is? We do need to band together, but there are so many opinions about how. That may be why we have not banded together so far.


----------



## Wahoome (Apr 16, 2005)

*Another Possible Angle*

I don't know if President Bush knows what is going on with the NMFS and the impact this agency is having on his home state. It's possible with our involvement in Iraq that these little red fish don't make it onto his radar and he's not a saltwater fisherman. Here's a round-a-bout way of getting it on his radar. What if dad, an avid salt water angler, brought it up?

Does anyone on this board have a relationship with Reggie Fountain?

The reason I ask is that Reggie Fountain stands to lose some boat sales over this and Reggie is a good friend of Bush 41. I'm pretty sure 41 and Reggie have each other on speed dial. It might be worth a try.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Steelersfan said:


> It may have been mentioned before and if so, I apologize but has anyone from RFA or any other organization tried to contact any of the producers for some of the many sportsman's shows out there to try and get some visibility from that avenue? I know Keith Warren and Shaw Grigsby have done Gulf shows, many targeting snapper and tuna. There are countless other outdoor personalities that have done shows in the Gulf for snapper and tuna. These new NMFS regs. will affect their livelihood in some way as well and they definitely have more "connections" in the media outlets. Additionally, they could possibly add service announcemets or small clips during their shows bringing attention to the issue and believe me, more than just the gulf coast views these shows. If they can rally sportsman from across the country for the cause, it will have a much greater impact..


Didn't Mark Sosin do a show on Texas Gulf fishing a while back? Seems he fought a fish for a long time on an overnight trip? Or was it someone else - they run together after a while.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Steve Morris said:


> POTUS Senate/Congress
> |
> Our hard earned $$$$$
> |
> ...


How do these guys get in that position? Elected, appointed? If appointed, who appoints and for how long? Any way to have them recalled?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Steve Morris

I have sent 2 letters to George Sr. and havent heard back. I was lucky enough a few years back to take him bay fishing (twice). Nice family down to earth folks. He has told me he stays out of sons politics. I have to respect that.

Charlie


----------



## jwslaw (Jan 31, 2006)

WOW, what heartbreaking news! As you can see above, I read alot and rarely post, but I had to say something in response to this development. Sometimes one feels compelled to be heard. 

A friend and I went on our first tuna trip on the Big E last February. Despite ten foots swells, sideways rain and cold temps (it was 37F when we arove back at the dock), we had a great time and caught several nice blackfins. We knew little. However, the gentlemen know as Dr. Shark was so kind as to teach us all the relevant knots as we pounded out to sea. Along the lines of this post, the worst incident on the trip was when super dave caught a twenty pound sow snapper in federal waters that of course was mandatorily released per the fed's regulations, most certainly left for porpoise / shark food. 

Needless to say, then and now, we looked forward to our next Big E trip under hopeful balmy conditions. However, this appears a rather fleeting proposition. 

A friend of mine warned me in the early 90's of how commercial fishing was ruining sportfishing and that it could eventually lead to its demise. Obviously, the sportfishing industry does not decimate the gulf's fish stocks. Yet, the government clearly punishes us for the wanton destruction of our precious gulf resources. How many of us tied up to rig along side a trawler handlining up little snappers only to float them back by the dozen (without bleeding the bladder) to a swarming mess of porpoises and sharks. 

The fisheries are simply not sustainable under the relentless commercial pressure and waste. Why must sportfisherman suffer punishment for the commercial industry's sins? Obviously, the answer lies in large part on political briberly, I mean donations and lobbying. But as one member stated how Mr. Fountain knows Pres. Bush and his company as well a vast swell of others rely on the sportsman's dolar, why cannot the recreational industry lobby us out of these unjust sanctions? 

I know many try, I could never cite lack of effort, and I certainly don't know the solutions. However, could not all the recreational alliances pool their funds and file an action to stop the madness? After all, the government cannot take ones property without just compensation and disallowing citizens from taking fish in their own waters certain seems near an eminent domain action. I am not sure about Federal law, but I believe in Texas all the fish and wildlife are considered property of its citizens.

In tune with moving energy away from fosil fuels, I do have one theoretic solution. Move commercial taking towards fish farming; leave the wild fish for the recreational folks. 

Let us all hope we never see the day when we cannot fish the Gulf at all and figure out a way to prevent this from coming to fruition.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Viking48 said:


> Didn't Mark Sosin do a show on Texas Gulf fishing a while back? Seems he fought a fish for a long time on an overnight trip? Or was it someone else - they run together after a while.


I think that was Keith Warren.(On the Big E)

Mark always does a show each year from Mississippi, Louisiana or Alabama on rig fishing for Red Snapper.

I e-mailed him yesterday afternoon and asked him his thoughts on the reduction of Red Snapper limits for 2007 and the elimination of bag limits for 2008, 2009 and 2010. I have not had a reply which indicates he is out fishing because he is normally very quick to reply.

If I hear from him I'll share his thoughts with you.

Bobby


----------



## Captain Blood (May 27, 2004)

This is serious. Many have been saying for some time that NMFS inadequate supervision of this public resource was headed for a serious mess. Now Capt Elliot calls it quits. This was a big part of why I sold my boat last year. Two snaps! What's next? MPS's? From what I hear, it could be. The enviro's are well organized and well funded. Until recreational fisherman get mad enough to get involved in a big way, (writing letter, sending emails, calling reps, and do it en mass) we will continue to see our ability to fish reduced even further. So, call, write, kick, scream and yell at the politicians. They are the ones that keep bureaucrats like Crabtree in their jobs. There needs to be much more accountability with the NMFS. They have had there chance to "fix" red snapper fishing in the GOM and failed miserably.

It time for a change.

Chris



www.joinrfa.org

www.rfatexas.org

www.texasgreatbarrierreef.com/


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

This may be a dumb question but surely the comm guys are staring at similar consequences.

If someone knows post it up.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Kevin A your Answer is lol*

Kevin at the Gulf of Mexico Council Meeting Bobbi Walker put a motion on the table to completely shut down the fishery. The Commercials had a fit. They said having a million pounds was better than nothing. Thiws statement came from a man that owns many 2000 pound permits. This says it all. The Commercials will take anything to get on the water as the black market is alive and well. IFG's are a ticket to steal. We strongly fought IFQ's.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

*Reply from Mark Sosin....*

Someone here was wondering what thoughts some of the high profile fishermen (celebs) had on this matter.

I e-mailed mark Sosin and received this reply. I hope I'm not infringing on Mark's privacy by sharing this with you.....

*Dear Bobby: *

*I am certainly aware of the reductions in the red snapper fishery and the impending demise of the largest fleet of boats along the Gulf Coast. Unfortunately, I have no knowledge or information on the research that prompted this reduction. *

*About a year ago, I did have an opportunity to talk to Dr. Roy Crabtree who heads NMFS in the Southeast region. Our conversation was general and not specific to any species. My point was that the recreational fisherman perceives NMFS as the enemy and that there definitely seems to be a bias toward the commercial fisherman. *

*His answer to me was that NMFS uses exhaustive research before changing any rule or regulation and that no bias exists. I then suggested that he make the public aware of any research involved and how NMFS arrived at their decisions. *

*I wish I could tell you more, but that was the extent of our conversation. There is no question that the reduction of the red snapper catch will have a pronounced effect on the marine economy. *

*.*
*Mark Sosin*

*.*


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

Typical Sosin...he is just a TV & Tackle Pimp and has no opinion as it might ruin his cush gigs.


awesum said:


> Someone here was wondering what thoughts some of the high profile fishermen (celebs) had on this matter.
> I e-mailed mark Sosin and received this reply. I hope I'm not infringing on Mark's privacy by sharing this with you.....
> 
> *Dear Bobby: *
> ...


----------



## Ed (Mar 23, 2005)

KevinA said:


> This may be a dumb question but surely the comm guys are staring at similar consequences.
> 
> If someone knows post it up.


The commercial guys are under an IFQ: if the TAC is reduced, their individuals shares are reduced (in theory).


----------



## ram (Jan 14, 2006)

This is not going to be a popular post with most of the regulars on this forum, but here goes anyway. 

I have lurked around the convservation areas of this Board for a couple of years now, taking it all in. When the proposed Interim Rule was published in December I started doing some heavy research on my own and made the decision that I was going to take on the Gulf Council as a hobby. I am an amateur when it comes to fisheries management issues, but I think that going to the Council meeting with an open mind eager to learn what the fundamental issues are without much knowledge about the politics gave me a certain objectivity. Many of you might disagree, but after investing my time and money attending, I want to share my thoughts.

I just got back from my first ever Gulf Council meeting and it was a real eye opener for me. However, I need to set a couple of things straight.

1. Bobbi Walker did make a motion to include, as an alternative to be considered at public hearings, a Total Allowable Catch (TAC) of ZERO for 2008 and 2009 (that means a closed season). She did not try to substitute that for the current alternative which is 5 million pounds for 2008 I think (and lower than that in 2009 - you heard right, next year will be worse than what is proposed for this year). No committee recommended a TAC of ZERO. She has already gotten a lot of heat for that. I didn't get her reasoning, but I think it was 1. to get the idea discussed at hearings and 2. there would be a substantial increase in the TAC to around 9 million pounds in 2010 if the TAC was set at Zero for two years.

2. I was present in the room for virtually the entire time from 11 AM Thursday and all day on Friday and never heard anyone, much less a commercial, say anything about a million pounds instead of zero - I have noticed this statement in a couple of posts here. it may have been said before 11 AM Thursday but it was not said during the discussion of the motion to include a zero TAC in the alternatives which is where it was attributed

3. A motion to set the 2007 TAC at 5.5 million pounds (instead of 6.5 million in the proposed rule) in an effort to extend the season failed. According to informal off the record comments from NMFS personnel, the most likely outcome of the interim rule is that the TAC will remain at 6.5 million and the season from April to October with a 2 fish over 16 inches bag limit unless there is some substantial change due to comments. 

4. One thing that became very VERY apparent to me is that if the recreational sector does not get together with the commercial sector to address the snapper management issue the Gulf Council will remain neutered and will continue to be ineffective in dealing with the NMFS. Now I know that I am stepping on some toes with that statement, but the bottom line is that it is the only way that this mess will ever get straightened out. The Coucil seems to be pretty evenly split supporting the comms and the recs and Dr. Crabtree abstained from every roll call vote at the meeting. the one thing I did note was that there was a couple of long tables set up in the back of the room with a bunch of twentysomethings banging away on laptops pretty much the entire meeting - when I asked a couple of folks who they were I was told mostly environmental representatives and they are emailing the Council members during the meeting - now, I didn't verify this with Council staff, but if this is true...

5. I heard several off the record comments that the CCA has really hurt this effort but I couldn't find out what they meant. I'd be interested in information on this

6. The Council has finally heard that porpoises eating released fish in BOTH the commercial and recreational fishery is a substantial problem. At the end of the day Friday Dr. Shipp actually said his research showed about 20% encounters with porpoises - he has previously maintained a 9-11% encounter rate. this was mainly brought up in relation to lowering the rec size limit to 13 inches as a way to reduce bycatch mortality - that proposal never really got any steam because it would mean a reduction in fishing days which still doesn't make any sense to me.

7. The one theme that consistently came thru is that all these decisions are being made with BAD DATA - everyone says there are more snapper in the Gulf than the data shows. And this in my mind is the fundamental flaw in the entire process. The next stock assessment isn't scheduled until 2009!!! We have got to find a way to get that done earlier

I'll stop here, but I encourage the regular posters on this board to seriously consider opening a dialogue with the commercial sector and finding a way to address these issues jointly. Look at it this way, no matter what the TAC is set at be it ZERO or 10 million pounds. The comms get 51% and the recs get 49% - - - 51% of Zero is ZERO and 49% of Zero is ZERO and that does not benefit anyone. If both groups continue to play into the NMFS divide and conquer strategy I can assure you that the end result will be a closed season - or a million pound season in the next couple of years. 

Together, the Comms and Recs can:

1. DEMAND timely collection and analysis of accurate data and with accurate data proper decisions can be made.
2. come up with innovative solutions to enforcement issues.
3. come up with new approaches to reduce bycatch and bycatch mortality from both sides.
4. etc.

Perhaps since they have been involved in both sectors Captain Elliot's could spearhead an initial move. if ya'll don't come together the flawed NMFS system will continue to operate as it has and that won't be good for anyone. And don't forget, the division of the comms and recs empowers all those twentysomething environmentalists sitting in the back of the room banging out emails to the council while they are meeting. The end result of that will be California style MPA's in my opinion.


----------



## ram (Jan 14, 2006)

*Apologies*

I had meant to post the preceding in response to the thread on no more snapper on the conservation board. I replied to wrong thread.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

MB said:


> Closing the fishery in the Gulf will kill alot of the fishing business ( it looks like it's alleady started ). The inpact on the Boating / Fishing world could be in the billions. There are to many boat builders that have very large loans through Companies like City Corp., JP Morgain, Chase Bank etc. that could have a say ( A BIG SAY ) in this. The trickle down effect hits not only Tackle Companies like yours, but the entire Lifestyle of the Gulfcoast.
> 
> *IMHO We need the Boating World Supporting us ( The Recreational Fisherman ) the way they want to be Supported.*
> 
> ...


Easy MB - Whatever you do, don't suggest something other than "Support the RFA and write your Congressman".
I suggested the same "make our fight their fight" and Mont closed my thread.
Don't want to get sent to banned camp.


----------



## Rum Runner (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Capts' - 

You didn't take me on my first big water trip, but you took my girlfriend and she is hooked (helped me to convince her of our need for the offshore boat we now own). Any chance of getting some of the coordinates to some of those great spots you take us to??? I am very sorry for the pressure to make the decision you made ... it makes you wonder what the hell truly is going on. Good luck


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Elliotts statement is getting the attention to the cause it deserves at very high levels. This thread is being read in the Halls of Congress and the other thread links
are being forwarded to the right people across the Gulf to focus attention to this "Pearl Harbor" style attack on recreational anglers . Hang in there this is not over.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I came down back in '88, the only other time I had gone offshore was as a kid with my dad and some of his buddys. I was hooked first time out on the Casey, and that summer, I made the drive down from Dallas almost every week for over 4 months to fish with yall. I brought my youngest stepson down 2 years ago to fish on the Casey again, and e had the best time we have ever had together. I have brought my buddys down from Dallas to fish with yall, and I have always had a great time. you have had the most professional operation that I have seen, and everyone from Captain Robbie and deckhand Dwight in the early days, all the way up to my last trip out on a 12 hour run on the Big E have been some of the best memories that I have. You will be sorely missed by many, many people, a lot of them that would have never had the chance to get offshore if yall had not been there. I feel as I am loosing an old friend, as I was always able to get aboard, even if I didnt have a reservation, and always had a great experiance. I hope that things will change and yall are able to stay in the party boat business, closing down will be a great loss for the coast of Texas.


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Casey & Lari,

I certainly do echo all of the sentiment offered on this thread! I will sorely miss you and your operations IF you're forced to complete your liquidation. My trips are still planned and I'm counting on one more trip with my Pop!

However, if elected representatives truly ARE reading these responses, they had better pay attention and take immediate action to resolve this matter or risk being in the middle of the swath left by their constituents in the 2008 elections.

If the NMFS follows through with the actions that this thread reports, not only will Captain Elliot's sportfishing dissolve, but most of the recreational saltwater associated industries -boat manufacturers, dealers, sales personnel, service personnel, etc.- will feel the negative effect of their customers leaving and taking with them billions in discretionary dollars.

It could be a massive flood rather than trickle down!

Since the NMFS is an appointed entity -not elected nor accountable to voters- the elected officials in office are who we will be forced to hold accountable for their inaction and apparent lack of concern or misunderstanding of the severity of these decisions.

You all should make sure your respective staffs are reporting to you daily EVERY correspondence we've written, mailed, emailed and telephoned to you. We will not excuse ignorance of this matter!

Lastly, it is only in our oceans & seas -where commercial operators ply their trade- that these wrongly perceived conceptions to the sustainability of a sport fish species exist.

Why don't we have these misguided perceptions with our largemouth & smallmouth bass, trout, crappie, bluegill, and catfish fisheries? Is it because commercial fishing operators don't exist there? Or could it be that the TPWD uses scientific facts and supported fish count data to base management decisions?

Start enforcing, prosecuting, then severely punishing those that don't follow the rules, including the commercial operators! 

Lastly and most importantly, if all of the reports that I've read of the NMFS's absurb meetings on this matter are true, and happened as I've read, IMO, the process certainly appears at best, fraudulent!

Certainly my elected Representatives better be able to show to me their quantifiable -and verifiable- efforts to ensure proper and effective, if any at all, guidelines are inacted!

Tom Titus


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

Ragman, I can tell you what elected officials have not bothered to even hear our cause.... 
1. Cornyn 
2. Hutchison

You are right on my friend!!


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Here is the link to contact Senators. Find them by clicking on the upper right corner. Send them an email if nothing else.

http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm?State=TX


----------



## thefishingmusician (May 26, 2004)

I'm booked to participate fish with the "Cinco" trip in May which will be my first with Captain Elliot's. I have enjoyed drooling over all the reports for the past few years I've been on this board and hope to add my pictures to history. It is sad to think that this might be my only trip on the Big E and even more frightening to think what might become of our fishery.

I sent emails to both Senators today. I copied Capt Elliot's statement and several replies and provided links to this thread so they could read first hand what an impact their involvement or lack thereof will have on our fishing community.

It'll be a sad day when the Big E sails on. I wonder how long until she's moved out west somewhere?

TFM


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

*My letter to the elected (not just KBH)*

Please feel free to post up any obvious errors. Also please realize that I have been in this fight for a looong time, this ain't my first letter....
Feel free to change the signature and use it if necessary...
Please support RFA financially...


Dear Senator Hutchison,


As a recreational fisherman who fishes offshore as often as possible, I plead with you to look into what is happening at the National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS), specifically, in reference to the proposed Red Snapper regulations. The recreational sector far surpasses the commercial sector on an economic impact basis to local economies, while posing a significantly smaller impact ecologically to the fishery. I have enclosed an article that outlines a direct link between NMFS proposed regulations and the economic impact to coastal communities.

I would also like to quickly list some other problem areas surrounding this issue, for I know that your time is limited for issues such as this.



1. NMFS data that the Total Allowable Catch (TAC) is based on, is flawed due to NMFS not allowing data sampled over structure, only hard, smooth bottom.

2. The inherent inequity of a 51% commercial, 49% recreational split in the TAC, Gulfwide.

3. The implementation of Individual Fishing Quotas (IFQ's), which allow the commercial sector to fish 365 days a year, rather than the first ten days of the month, as was previously. This allows for rampant illegal fishing, and stretches the ability of enforcement agencies beyond the breaking point, financially.

4. Vessel Monitoring Systems (VMS's) are a proposal by NMFS as a way of keeping track of which boats are offshore. NMFS seems blinded by technology that high speed "runner" boats, without VMS, would shuttle a lucrative cargo.

5. That while the commercial season has been lengthened and commercial size limit has been lowered from 16" to 13", the recreational season has been shortened to six months (possibly going lower in 2007 and NO season in 2008/2009) and the bag limit has been lowered from four fish to two fish. There is strong evidence (see enclosed) that this will devastate the "party boat" industry, and have an immediate major negative economic impact on communities from South Padre Island, Texas to Miami, Florida.

6. The inability of NMFS to consider a "First Four" rule proposed by many recreational and conservation groups, which would significantly reduce mortality in the recreational sector from fishermen throwing back undersized Snapper in an effort to reach the minimum size. (Stress, distended swim bladder and predator mortality).

7. If it is the task of the NMFS to manage the fishery at sustainable levels, why is the fishery suddenly at "crisis" levels, after years of "management"? Has the "management" utterly failed?

8. Even given large numbers of individuals, it is virtually impossible to crash a fishery with a rod and reel. Multiple "Bandit" rigs per boat, with hundreds of hooks per rig, certainly can. 

The recreational sector historically and consistently has "Put it's money where it's mouth is" by a combination of donating millions and promoting and paying millions in taxes on sporting goods to be used to enhance and protect our natural resources. The commercial fishing sector has *never*, and will never, pour the amount of money into the resource that the recreational sector has. The recreational sector accounts for more jobs, more revenue and more tax receipts than the commercial sector could ever dream of. We are asking to be given a fair shake by the NMFS, and a chance to preserve our recreational fishing heritage. Thank you for your leadership.



Sincerely,







Mark Holl


----------



## will_spear4food (Jul 20, 2005)

Brewgod said:


> Please feel free to post up any obvious errors. Also please realize that I have been in this fight for a looong time, this ain't my first letter....
> Feel free to change the signature and use it if necessary...
> Please support RFA financially...
> 
> ...


I applaud your letter. However, including verifiable sources for the "statisitics" would be good. In regard to the last paragraph I left in quotes, I figure it is *where* *the "commerical" industry* *DOES pour its money*..., that the recreational does not..., that *is the deciding factor in this issue thus far*. I have no statistic to support this... but I suspect it to be true. Anyone have info to support or refute this?


----------



## kpj1221 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys. Sorry to hear about Elliott's. Like you I'm distraught about these alleged changes in regulations. However, Having fished this area I've seen the ups and downs like many of you.



It took NMFS to decide to ban long liners from the gulf in order to get the billfish population to rebound. Simple math can tell you that it isn't the recreational anglers that are decimating the Red Snapper population. We all say eliminate the commercial fisherman right? Then that industry fails and has its own wide ranging effect on the economy. Reduce commercial quotas and ENFORCE THE QUOTAS! Just like they enforce them on us, if you're over, seize the boat or revoke their permit no grace periods or anything. Personally I would like to see rules that make you keep your first 4 fish no matter the size to reduce the number of fish we kill when releasing ones brought up from 150'+ water.



However, I must agree with them on the YFT population. Studies have been done that show that the YFT population on Boomvang, Nansen, and Hover/Diana are resident. They breed, feed, and spawn at their respective locations. If we decimate this population it will not rebound. This being said I'm not saying we must be limited to 1 fish per boat, that's ridiculous but 5 fish per boat seems pretty responsible to me. The problem is how do you relate that to head boats like the Big E? 1 fish per person? 1 fish for every 2 people? I don't know. I have read where long liners are just itching to get access to these grounds and we can all kiss Marlin, Sailfish, and Tuna goodbye. Bottom line is we all know the Sportfishing industry is in severe jeopardy.



Just my thoughts take them as you will,

-j


----------



## Ed (Mar 23, 2005)

Brewgod said:


> Please feel free to post up any obvious errors. Also please realize that I have been in this fight for a looong time, this ain't my first letter....
> Feel free to change the signature and use it if necessary...
> Please support RFA financially...
> 
> ...


Having said all that, I commend you for doing something. I would guess that ninety percent of those griping about the rec limits have never attended a Council meeting, or called/written to any representatives.

I am also saddened to read the announcement from Capt Elliott. I know he poured his soul into the Big E and wanted everything on it to be done right. It is not good for the State of Texas to have anyone give up a part of their business, especially due to government incompetence.


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

kpj,
Interested to know where you can find the studies on the fish at BV, Nansen, and Diana, are they fishermen tag studies or scientific? I would to see them if so, I know there are some marbie grad students doing GOM research on pelagics but did not know of any doing site specific to the floaters.


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

I sent him a PM asking for the same thing BradP. Knowing that tuna are highly migratory, I find it hard to believe that a school of tuna would become residential and colonize those rigs.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

*Travelers......Sometimes*



Ragman said:


> I sent him a PM asking for the same thing BradP. Knowing that tuna are highly migratory, I find it hard to believe that a school of tuna would become residential and colonize those rigs.


I agree Tom, but....there have been fish taked by capt. scott at medusa that were caught there one year later, doubled in size. That being said

It is not that they will colonize the rig, rather the rig just had good gulf stream loop current water all year round, if bait and current is in abundance the tuna will stay. I know for a fact that tuna do not stay in one location all the time.They need 4 knots of current to sustain life, if there is no current and bait at boomvang,medusa,redhawk, or the lump the tuna will not be there. If you guys remember in 05 the yft were absent during the summer months, but in 06 were a staple for almost everyone that ventured to boomvang.

I am not an expert by any means.:wink: Thats just the way i understand Tuna


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

*Elliots 1/2 Story*



Ed said:


> I am also saddened to read the announcement from Capt Elliott. I know he poured his soul into the Big E and wanted everything on it to be done right. It is not good for the State of Texas to have anyone give up a part of their business, especially due to government incompetence.


 the big E is the best long range boat on the gulf and Capt. Frank is exellent. but,

Capt. Casey barely mentions the fact that he is a COMMERCIAL WITH MANY SNAPPER PERMITS .

under the IFQS I heard his reduced total alowable catch is three 18,000 lb. permits. thats just the red snapper, it does not count beeliners,grouper, wahoos, a.js etc. that are caught and sold on each commercial trip.

please correct me if i am wrong.

If you consider the fishery the resource of the citizens then 
we are getting screwed by afew commercial fishermen who get the lions share of the resource.

Fathom


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ragman said:


> I sent him a PM asking for the same thing BradP. Knowing that tuna are highly migratory, I find it hard to believe that a school of tuna would become residential and colonize those rigs.


One of my past issues of saltwater sportsman last summer, talked about the guys off LA implanting GPS units in tuna so they could monitor their movements. they were suggesting some of the tuna were resident of the rigs, and some were nomadic. I have since thrown the issue away- but I know it was a couple months before the proposed TFF Cinco Tuna trip.


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*snapper*



fathom lures said:


> Capt. Casey barely mentions the fact that he is a COMMERCIAL WITH MANY SNAPPER PERMITS .bbunder the IFQS I heard his reduced total alowable catch is three 18,000 lb. permits. thats just the red snapper, it does not count beeliners,grouper, wahoos, a.js etc. that are caught and sold on each commercial trip.Fathom


Howdy,
Capt. Elliott's was forced to commercial fish during the closed recreational season to keep the crews/boats busy. They are not the problem.

Tom Hilton


----------



## Ed (Mar 23, 2005)

fathom lures said:


> the big E is the best long range boat on the gulf and Capt. Frank is exellent. but,
> 
> Capt. Casey barely mentions the fact that he is a COMMERCIAL WITH MANY SNAPPER PERMITS .
> 
> ...


The TAC is still divided 49 rec and 51 commercial. The IFQ shares were taken from any 5 consecutive years in a specific 10 year period of catch records with 3% held in reserve. There are a lot of guys that got small percentages and some people are buying shares. The going rate last week was $9/lb. That's a value of $486,000 on their shares, based on the quota you said they rec'd. Some commercial guys are spending big money to buy shares. How are we getting screwed by this? What difference does it make since the allocation is still split 51/49? Keep in mind that Uncle Sam has now given property rights to 51 % of the TAC: anyone with enough money can go buy it (anyone with a commercial permit, that is.) I think even the 200 lb license holders got an IFQ.

The resource is the property of the citizens, and the commercials (and NMFS) will argue that commercial fishermen give every citizen the ability to buy a fish from that resource.


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

*you hit the nail on the head*

Ed,

You are correct. The entire system is screwed up.

nmfs is playing catchup for years of do nothing placation of political interest, and every one will sacrifice.

Fathom


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Im sorry to hear about the decision your having to make.

My 1st offshore trip was with you guys, the 2nd was as well but my Grandpa took me and the 3rd time was also on your boat but with my brother and friends which started my addiction.

Thanks for all the memories and the addiction to the deep blue.


----------



## milanmilanmiller (Jun 19, 2006)

This is really a sad message for the fishing industry as well as the city of Freeport. The Cundieffs have supported this entire area financially as well as with physical support. They are ALWAYS there when you need them....Our Freeport Annual Fishin' Fiesta has been working with Laurie to upgrade our offshore portion of our tournament and we will continue to work with them. Who knows....miracles do happen. Maybe someone will wake up.........


----------



## jasonglenn (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey Milan,
Good to hear from ya. I agree with you 100% - Let's hope for a miracle!!! That business has been in my family for as long as I have been around. I can remember Casey and I fishing off the docks when we were youngsters,my dad and grandpa working in the office and granny making box lunches for the customers to take fishing. Uncle Wayne ran the Bear-Cat for alot of years. Back when fishing was fishing..........before all of the BS. That place has alot of memories for my family and I as well as many,many others.Sad day for sure.

Jason Travis


----------



## thefishingmusician (May 26, 2004)

Just an FYI guys, this is the response I got from one of our Senators in reply to my email about these issues:

"Dear Mr. Strange:

Thank you for contacting me about efforts to curb overfishing in the Gulf of Mexico. I appreciate having the benefit of your comments on this matter.

Recreational fishing is part of our proud Texas heritage and a vital component of our small charter boat businesses. It is therefore important that we strike a balance between our harvesting and conservation efforts, while ensuring sustainable Gulf Coast fishery and sport fishing industries.

I appreciate having the opportunity to represent you in the United States Senate. Thank you for taking the time to contact me.

Sincerely,

JOHN CORNYN
United States Senator"


Who knows where it'll go from there but at least they are aware of my stance.

Cameron


----------



## captainemil (Aug 12, 2005)

Sounds like he is glad he got a letter, So whats he goin to do?


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

So now you ask him what he is doing to help!!


thefishingmusician said:


> Just an FYI guys, this is the response I got from one of our Senators in reply to my email about these issues:
> 
> "Dear Mr. Strange:
> 
> ...


----------

